# plowing with 1500 trucks



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone plowing professionally with 1500 duty trucks with front and back-blades? I'm talking at least 30-50 driveways about 20 times a season. If so, what kind of trucks and blades? Thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ernest said:


> Anyone plowing professionally with 1500 duty trucks with front and back-blades? I'm talking at least 30-50 driveways about 20 times a season. If so, what kind of trucks and blades? Thanks


How long do you expect a 1/2 ton to last plowing 30-50 driveways about 20 times a season? 
Going to a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup the options for front and back plows open up and you won't have near as much wear and tear on the chassis / running gear of the pickup.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a lot of Strain on a 1500, even beyond Moog parts / drivetrain standards ?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

How do you find drivers for 1500 trucks???


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

ernest said:


> Anyone plowing professionally with 1500 duty trucks with front and back-blades? I'm talking at least 30-50 driveways about 20 times a season. If so, what kind of trucks and blades? Thanks


For Resi it is possible to plow with a 1500. Heck, there are people plowing with Jeeps. If you want something that can take a beating & last longer get a 2500.

Back blades are useless & not necessary. IMHO the best blade for Resi is the Hiniker C Plow. It's a conventional & back blade all in 1 blade. It's the right tool for the right job. We've been using them for over 16 years.






https://www.plowsite.com/threads/anyone-ever-have-a-hiniker-c-plow.40546/


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I plow with two 1500s with moogs and timbrens and if I could do it all over again, would have gone with 2500's. 

Seems I am spending every season or every other season for things that shouldn't need replacing.

We do 60 houses per snowfall per truck.

J


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

When I was a young, in an area that got more than 100" a year, Chevy blazers and short box regular cab 1/2 ton trucks were used on many residential and smaller commercial properties because of the maneuverability. Do the best, reasonable modifications you can and you should be fine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> When I was a young, in an area that got more than 100" a year, Chevy blazers and short box regular cab 1/2 ton trucks were used on many residential and smaller commercial properties because of the maneuverability. Do the best, reasonable modifications you can and you should be fine.


If you're talking aboot Square Body GM's they were mulch more durable than what replaced them.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> If you're talking aboot Square Body GM's they were mulch more durable than what replaced them.


Probably. In an effort to make trucks ride like cars, they took that away. 
I guess the key is to get a plow that the truck can carry knowing its not going to last like a plow for a 3/4 ton truck.
Also, plowing well maintained driveways helps. Hitting lips in concrete and crappy asphalt will raise havoc on any light duty plow, especially the push frame on a boss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Meezer said:


> Back blades are useless & not necessary.


Lol...SKWBE


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I prefer to plow going forward with down pressure on my back blade. There are as few guys on the NE side that plow with 1500's, reg cab short box, 7'6 straight blade and a back blade.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I am getting about 10 years of Hard Lake Plowing, and some Commercial Lots out of a 1/2 ton. GM and Fords. About the same length as the Plow its self.

If you are the one behind the wheel, they will last with Normal 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton maintenance. The last 2008 F150 cost 1 set of Ball Joints, 2 Tie Rod ends, 1 PS Hose, 2 Brake Jobs, and 2 IWE's in 218,000kms. 2 trannies (1 my Bad) caused it's retirement.

I wouldn't have saved any money on a 3/4 ton's servicing. Except maybe the Trannies. Which a Temp Gauge would have helped


----------

